# My zoo!



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Okay so I have a range of small animals: a hamster, 2 rabbits, 3 guinea pigs and 8 rats.
Here I will include photos of all of them!

Enjoy!

*Flump* 
-Syrian Hamster
-10 weeks old
-Female
-From PetsAtHome









*Shadow*
-Mini Lop Rabbit (his ears never 'lopped' properly. He has airplane ears!)
-5 years old
-Male
-From a retired breeder/best friend









*Sooty*
-Mini Lop Rabbit
-8 years old
-Female
-From a retired breeder/best friend









*Patch*
-Guinea Pig (short hair)
-5 years old
-Female
-From a retired breeder/best friend









*Lilly*
-Guinea Pig (medium/semi long hair)
-2 years old
-Female
-From PetsAtHome









*Cinnamon*
-Guinea Pig (long hair)
-2 years old
-Female
-From PetsAtHome









*Rosie*
-Fancy Rat (Dumbo)
-2 and a half years old
-Female
-From PetsAtHome









*Roo*
-Fancy Rat
-6 months old
-Female
-From Southern Aquatics









*Robyn*
-Fancy Rat
-6 months old
-Female
-From Southern Aquatics









*Ebby*
-Fancy Rat (Dumbo)
-1 year and a half
-Female
-From a breeder









*Echo*
-Fancy Rat
-1 year and a half
-Female
-From a breeder









*Evie*
-Fancy Rat (Dumbo)
-1 year and a half
-Female
-From a breeder









*Erin*
-Fancy Rat (Dumbo)
-4 months old
-Female
-From PetsAtHome









*Elsie*
-Fancy Rat (Dumbo)
-4 months old
-Female
-From PetsAtHome


----------



## Rugrats (Jul 29, 2015)

They're all super cute! Ebby has really cool markings!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Adorable creatures, and great pictures! Your photos show their personality.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Rugrats said:


> They're all super cute! Ebby has really cool markings!


Thankyou  I love Ebby's colour and markings, she's a black berkshire 



Minky said:


> Adorable creatures, and great pictures! Your photos show their personality.


Thankyou!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

More photos of Elsie and Rosie:


----------

